# montar un arma



## Pedrichin

Estoy interesándome por c*ó*mo se diría esto en inglés.
La acción consiste en tirar de la parte móvil superior de la pistola, con el fin de alojar una bala en la recámara. Creo que "rack" puede ser la opción adecuada.

I am interested in that idiom in *E*nglish. The action consists in pull de mobile part of a pistol in orther to put a round into the chamber. I heart that "rack" could be the right verb.


----------



## steemic

Nunca he escuchado rack.
Aquí se dice:  Cock the hammer / Cock the trigger.


----------



## Pedrichin

Conozco cock. Consiste en tirar del martillo hacia atrás. Eso se hace con un dedo. 
De lo que yo hablo es de tirar de la corredera para alojar la bala en la recamara.
También se utiliza con cualquier tipo de arma. Un rifle, por ejemplo, se montaría con algún tipo de palanca. Una escopeta, con el mecanismo que hay bajo el cañón, en todos los caso, se expulsaría el cartucho que hay en la recámara y se introduciría uno nuevo. Cock es amartillar, no es lo mismo que montar.


----------



## steemic

Vale, no es mi cosa para nada.  Seguro que se nota. 
En este caso nosotros decimos:  Put in a new clip / new magazine.

A lo mejor existe una manera más corta para decir lo mismo.  Si hay ni idea cómo.  Así lo diría yo en todo caso.
Suerte.


----------



## Pedrichin

Tampoco es eso. Es la acción concreta de tirar de la corredera. Con la aficción que hay a las armas en *A*mérica, me resisto a pensar que no hay un verbo concreto para eso.


----------



## steemic

Podrías decir load a round / shell / bullet.  
Aunque la accion de tirar de la corredera o el martillo (LOS DOS) se llama cock (back) the gun / pistol.    
Putting in a new clip / magazine se refiere a introducir un cartucho nuevo cuando se te acaben las balas.    
Así lo decimos.  Si no te convence espera más opciones nomás.


----------



## Pedrichin

No se trata de que no me convenza. Solo que me resulta llamativo que no exista un equivalente exacto. Pero si solo se dice así, pues así es. No te estoy poniendo en duda ni nada. Al contrario, te estoy muy agradecido por tomarte la molestia.
Lo de load..., a mí me suena a alimentar el arma, que también se puede decir así por aquí. Tampoco sería lo mismo. Curioso que no exista un equivalente, ¿verdad?


----------



## trevorb

Pedrichin said:


> No se trata de que no me convenza. Solo que me resulta llamativo que no exista un equivalente exacto. Pero si solo se dice así, pues así es. No te estoy poniendo en duda ni nada. Al contrario, te estoy muy agradecido por tomarte la molestia.
> Lo de load....a mi me suena a alimentar el arma, que también se puede decir así por aquí. Tampoco sería lo mismo. Curioso que no exista un equivalente, ¿verdad?



Según el señor Google, has tenido razón desde el principio, Pedrichin; la palabra que buscas es 'rack' (vease aquí), aunque yo, al igual que steemic, no la conocía.  Me atrevo a decir que es una palabra desconocida con este significado por el 99% de los británicos (quienes no tienen tanta familiaridad con las armas como tienen los estadounidenses). Parece que es una palabra más o menos técnico y de aficionados. Es probable que aparezca también en novelas que tratan este tipo de temas - las que yo leo tampoco. ¡Hay que ampliar mi esfera de interés!

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Trevor.


----------



## Pedrichin

Exactamente. Y viene una foto de la acción y todo. Le estoy traduciendo unos videos de Youtube a un amigo aficionado al tiro deportivo, escuché esa palabra en un video sin subtitulos y no estaba seguro de haber oído bien. Muchas gracias tanto a Steemic como a ti por tomaros la molestia.


----------



## steemic

Apareció aqui también:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semi-automatic_pistol
Parece que es lo más cercano a lo que t*ú* quieres.  Ojo con decirlo a una persona cualquiera nomás.  Como dijo trevorb a lo mejor no te entienden.  
De nada y suerte.


----------



## Alisterio

I have heard "to chamber a round" for this in English.


----------



## Translostlation

Alisterio said:


> I have heard "to chamber a round" for this in English.



That's right, I have too.


----------

